# I wonder about millionaires and billionaires



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Reading through a couple of different threads, the thought hit me, wonder just how many millionaires and billionaires have a real, well thought out preparedness plan. I know that some have made plans (from Doomsday Preppers no less) but a fair amount of that didn't strike me as being very well thought out. 

I'm sure that some have probably done some things to be prepared, but can you image Donald Trump or Hillary Clinton being suddenly poor financially during a financial meltdown or some worldwide catastrophe (notice I didn't say which one caused it in the first place?) and having to rely on their preps and everyday common sense to survive? The majority of M's and B's probably won't fare any better.

I wonder just how many of the M's and B's out there have a plan when the people they depend on to do all the mundane tasks, flip them the finger on the way out the door to tend to their own families? It's probably not a very big percentage. The ones who don't have a plan and preps, certainly won't be very enviable then.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I could ask all the millionaires and billionaires that I know personally, that won't take long!

My guess is that some do have plans and I bet that number is increasing.


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

I can only speak for the people I know that are wealthy, which is only a few. They are well to do, but I really do not know if they are millionaires because it is rude to ask. The people I know came from nothing and built themselves up. The families that raised them knew how to save every scrap and knew what to do with the scraps. I have no idea how Trump or Clinton would do in a situation, or anyone else for that matter. I'm guessing the trust fund babies would have a hard go of it, but the self-made are pretty resourceful. Smart people always have a plan.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

dang it... what was the name of the guy that that was a financial adviser to people of that wealth category. his screen name was a play on money too I think.

anyway, from the way he spoke of it they are very well prepared, and that means having the food, water, defenses and precious metals to hire and maintain their private security teams. Including some of his clients investing in private islands.

As for the elites you mentioned, they don't worry about beans, bullets and bandaids... they have people that do that for them. And in the Clinton's case they are guaranteed for life Secret Service protection. You're now mixing ruling "elite" with the common rich like the guys that own sports teams and even they look down on lottery winners because they didn't "earn" it.

ETA: invision, and it wasn't his screen name it was his avatar that was money related.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Generally speaking, the rich will diversify their assets. For example, Mitt Romney took 15-20% of his assets offshore which protects him and his family from government seizures in the US. Some buy art or easily transportable wealth; others open accounts in Swiss banks. The choices are almost endless.

By the rich, I mean those worth north of $100 million. They can pretty much choose to live anywhere in the world or travel there within a reasonable amount of time on their own plane or yacht.

For the lesser wealthy and some trust fund babies, many times their assets are concentrated within a single business or tied up in land. For instance, Paris Hilton has most of her assets in Hilton. I assume it's in a trust of some sort. A good money manager will take the dividends and option income from the stock holdings and invest in other asset classes so she her wealth is broader based and not completely tied to the Hilton stock. Over 20 or so years, a person can become very broad based in their wealth so a catastrophic event, while cutting their net worth by a bunch, will still leave them very wealthy. Larry Ellison (Oracle) bought 97% of Lanai, one of the Hawaiian Islands. So he definitely has a place to go.

From talking to some people who deal with the wealthy, I know a lot of them moved assets offshore when Dear Leader was elected. I suspect that's one of the reasons this 'recovery' has been so anemic.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The millionaires I have known are just like everyone else, some are prepped and some are not. Most are prepped financially with cash and PM's. Some have food, supplies, and equipment. Some even have a BOL. All are pretty aware of security. Some are preppers but don't consider themselves as such. They just live the lifestyle. 

Some of these people have lived through thin times. Most seem to understand the economics of buying a lot when they can get a good price.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Dakine said:


> dang it... what was the name of the guy that that was a financial adviser to people of that wealth category. his screen name was a play on money too I think.
> 
> anyway, from the way he spoke of it they are very well prepared, and that means having the food, water, defenses and precious metals to hire and maintain their private security teams. Including some of his clients investing in private islands.
> 
> ...


I was thinking this when I read the OP. if they have any type of security then those people have them covered and they need not worry about it.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Balls004 said:


> imagine Donald Trump and Hillary Clinton being suddenly poor financially during a financial meltdown or some worldwide catastrophe. . .


Together, for as long as they both shall live?

We should be so lucky!:ignore:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

For the most part, the rich are not stupid. They usually have an ability to evaluate information, know how that information could impact them & act accordingly. They are informed, they know what's going on in the world. They have the ability to rally people, manage them & lead, skills that will go far in any situation. They have decision making skills. This holds true for the self made rich. If there's enough money for the children & grandchildren to live off of, who knows about them? The rich have the same problems we all do trying to pass our values & knowledge on to the younger generations. Those youngins are all hardheaded!

I worry about the poor way more than the rich. The sheer numbers of them coupled with the fact that desperate people do desperate things is cause for concern.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My wife's family has money. Like the every one of their children went to a private college and all tuition, fees and living expenses were paid upfront kind of money. The "You are marrying a.. a.... a policeman!?" kind of money. The "We are flying (our largest airplane) in to see you for Thanksgiving and bringing your brothers family too" kind of money. They have a level of preparedness that exceeds the average American but unintentionally. By the nature of having money they have a LOT of food in their home. Two walk in pantries, multiple cupboards, a refrigerator that looks like it should be in a restaurant, another one in the 2nd pantry, two large freezers, etc., etc. Of course they have a back up generator for the whole house, as do all the neighbors I am sure. They also just seem to have more of everything. The guest bathroom we use looks like a pharmacy, full of OTC meds and toiletries, all brand new an untouched. Plus there is a 2nd guest bathroom the kids use that is pretty similar. They also shoot competitively (just for fun) so they always have a pallet of shotgun shells sitting in the garage. Yes, I said a pallet. Since he likes all kinds of guns they also have rifle rounds and handguns rounds o'plenty. They also belong to a private skeet/trap/clays range in the country with _surprisingly_ few members. It has a house and is stocked with food, guns and ammo as well. So that would be a bug out option, as would be their house in Belize and their house in Colorado. They have plenty of cars, SUV's and airplanes to get there. I think their level of preparedness by the nature of having money is good to very good. I imagine if things went really bad, they would just comes here. Hopefully they load up the plane first.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> My wife's family has money.."You are marrying a.. a.... a policeman!?"...


Since she didn't marry you for your money or good looks, must have been the uniform?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

There's been a lot of stories about many of the rich and super rich leaving America. 

There's a big difference between being a millionaire farmer with the vast majority of your money tied up in land and equipment compared with someone with a million a year in income. The farmer is tied to the land. Doesn't have a ton of time and money to devote to prepping a faraway location. Someone with millions to work with could set up a bug out location in Canada on a lake that they could fly to in their own private plane when the time comes.

If I had that kind of money I'd buy a farm in a remote area of NW Minnesota. I'd truck in 100 barrels of kerosene and enough MRE's to last for 5 years. You could store a lot in your barn. You could build a new home on the property and spend enough money to make it bulletproof and fireproof.

People who have future usefulness to the globalists will be taken care of. I'm sure when things get bad a lot of nongovernmental personnel will be relocated to Cheyenne Mountain in Colorado which is essentially a doomsday nuclear bunker.

One of the problems that the rich will have is that their home will become a target. They'd have to decide whether or not to bug out or to make their house safe enough to survive a collapse in society.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

BillS said:


> One of the problems that the rich will have is that their home will become a target. They'd have to decide whether or not to bug out or to make their house safe enough to survive a collapse in society.


I have gone off on a bit of a tangent here.

I have thought about this very thing. I have thought that even humble looking homes will be raided over and over, if someone is desperate and thinks there might be a crumb of something that is useable, from food to clothing or something to provide protection, sustenance and warmth.

I have thought it would be better to have a plain and simple home with a hidden, underground home close, but far enough away that it will not be found by someone wandering the yard.

How to have a hidden entrance? I have thought and thought about the possibilities. It could be under the floor of a chicken coop, similar to how Jews hid in Inglorious Bast***s. It could be entered and exited via various culverts under a raised road, making sure there is good run off away from the entrance.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> How to have a hidden entrance? I have thought and thought about the possibilities. It could be under the floor of a chicken coop, similar to how Jews hid in Inglorious Bast***s. It could be entered and exited via various culverts under a raised road, making sure there is good run off away from the entrance.


I read a book years ago called The Upstairs Room. It was how a Dutch family hid 2 Jewish girls in their upstairs bedroom right under the Nazis nose during the Holland occupation. Lots of interesting ideas for hiding places.

Another is Alicia: My Story by Alicia Appleman-Jurman. Since she was moved through Poland from ghetto to ghetto and then to the "work" camp there are lots of little details about how she and her mother hid things and even people from the Nazis.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I know that they have the means to do things that we only dream about, and that some are smart, some just lucky by birth or picking the right numbers, and some are like us, they worked hard to get what they have. Then again, there is smart and common sense. For example, my wife's aunt, who lives on the farm with us (along with the MiL) has a Doctorate in Nursing. Book smart, absolutely, common sense, not even the slightest shred of it. She could not start a fire with a blowtorch and a gallon of gas, because she wouldn't be able to light the blowtorch.

I'm sure that some have plans that "other consultants" (read that "experts") have put together for them... I'm sure that those plans include the security forces necessary to defend the bugout site and supplies. Do they include the families of the security guys or gals? If they don't, I guarantee you, even if it was POTUS, if it gets that bad, they're on their own... I'm gone to take care of my family. 

What happens when supplies start running low? Or the gas runs out for the generators? Who you gonna call? I can see a large percentage of them, who while functional in normal times, if the SHTF on a large enough scale, they will look more like a character in a Michael Crighton book. Everything they depended on will break down, and then they will flounder around, because they don't have the real world skills to survive.

And Grimm, my daughter gave me The Upstairs Room to read a little bit ago, she loved it and wanted me to read it. Haven't got the chance yet, but two good recommendations, I'll make some time...


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> ...I'm sure that some have plans that "other consultants" (read that "experts") have put together for them... I'm sure that those plans include the security forces necessary to defend the bugout site and supplies....
> 
> ...What happens when supplies start running low? Or the gas runs out for the generators? ...they will flounder around, because they don't have the real world skills to survive...


For the purpose of discussion, lets say you're the Billionaire Boss and I'm your maintenance/security employee.

You are the Boss because you pay me a wage. And because you pay me I do as I"m told or I will be fired. This relationship works during a non SHTF event.

SHTF and the bank that you electronic deposit my pay is now a radioactive hole in the ground. Now I have more options.

1. Out of my respect and loyalty to you, I continue to do as you ask in exchange for room and board.
2. I get the mechanics topped off and let you know that I need to leave to find my family. If I can find my family is it OK to bring them back?

Or if you are a BHO type.

3. All of your assets are now mine and if you do as you are told, you will work for room & board.
4. I take what I want and leave to find my family with no notice of my intent to you. If I find my family I'll be back to stay or too salvage what you haven't screwed up.


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

The hell with the millionaires and billionaires. Screw Them!


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Iafrate said:


> The hell with the millionaires and billionaires. Screw Them!


I have a friend who is a millionaire. He's a genuinely nice older guy who works hard, and if you didn't know him personally, you'd never be able to tell he had any money. Still drives an early-90s van rusting to pieces everywhere he goes, small house in the suburbs, wears well-worn clothes, and doesn't flash ANY money. I have never (and will never) ask him for money, handouts, etc. He's earned what he has.

Quite frankly, I personally find your statement to be ignorant at least and certainly plain hateful. There are rich folks who are not good people, but there are also many who are. Your are certainly entitled to your opinions, but perhaps you might want to re-examine the views that fueled your little outburst.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

AdmiralD7S said:


> I have a friend who is a millionaire. He's a genuinely nice older guy who works hard, and if you didn't know him personally, you'd never be able to tell he had any money. Still drives an early-90s van rusting to pieces everywhere he goes, small house in the suburbs, wears well-worn clothes, and doesn't flash ANY money. I have never (and will never) ask him for money, handouts, etc. He's earned what he has.
> 
> Quite frankly, I personally find your statement to be ignorant at least and certainly plain hateful. There are rich folks who are not good people, but there are also many who are. Your are certainly entitled to your opinions, but perhaps you might want to re-examine the views that fueled your little outburst.


I too had similar experiences with a local millionaire, who owned the local telephone and cable service. "Babe" Howard, showed up to work every day, wearing khaki Dickies work clothes and he was not afraid to get them dirty. He earned what he had, and contributed a lot to the overall quality of life around Millington. But you would have never known that he had money. I certainly respected him.

I didn't mean to intimate that people who have money (particularly those that earned rather than inherited theirs) are flawed somehow. I was thinking more along the lines of inherited wealth causing a false feeling of insulation from potential catastrophe.


----------

